# Plastic Fuel tank repair



## mtcowboy (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a John Deere 7230 Tractor. I flipped up a steel post that was lying in the grass and it punched 2 holes in the tank. I is a 2" by 3" flap and on the other side of the corner it is sized and shaped like the steel post. I attached 2 photos. Can it be fixed and how?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are a few products out there to repair plastic gas tanks, but they are mostly for small cracks and holes. 
One of the methods out there that may work for you is to use a soldering gun or other similar source of heat and "weld" a like piece of plastic over the hole. Do a little research and I'm sure you'll be able to make a decision as to whether you want to repair, or replace.
Either way, be careful with mixing heat and gas!! Make sure your tank is well cleaned out.

Here's an interesting link. http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/plastic-fuel-tank-leak-17797/


----------

